

"Secret Intelligence Service - Target Elimination Specialist" wanted - jmedwards
https://jobsearch.direct.gov.uk/GetJob.aspx?JobID=270089

======
user24
Obviously a joke. "This role is particularly appropriate for those who like
their martinis shaken and not stirred."

Made me wonder though, how MI5 do advertise. Found this:
<https://www.mi5.gov.uk/careers/mobile-surveillance.aspx>

"A valued member of a diverse team, you’ll follow subjects of national
security investigations by foot and by car. Your observation skills, quick
thinking and ability to fit into your environment means you’ll be able to make
a big contribution."

~~~
arethuza
Doesn't Bond work for the Secret Intelligence Service (MI6) rather than the
Security Service (MI5)?

<https://www.sis.gov.uk/>

~~~
user24
You're right, MI6 is external, MI5 is internal.

~~~
RobAley
That's what they'd like you to think...

------
jmedwards
Q, get on it!

Screenshot in case they do: <http://i.imgur.com/0UAcJ.png>

~~~
kaybe
Thanks, good thinking! It was taken down in the brief time between me seeing
it and my friends trying to see what I was linking them to.

~~~
RobAley
Don't worry, our intelligence services are great at covering up the evidence.
Oh wait...
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&tbo=d...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&tbo=d&biw=1614&bih=969&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fjobsearch.direct.gov.uk%2FGetJob.aspx%3FJobID%3D270089&oq=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fjobsearch.direct.gov.uk%2FGetJob.aspx%3FJobID%3D270089&gs_l=serp.3...42320.46380.0.46705.22.13.7.0.0.2.115.664.11j1.12.0.les%3B..0.1...1c.1.Kp2f7WvF3ak&pbx=1)

------
pella
"Skyfail: UK government's official job site advertises fake 007 position"

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/23/3681630/uk-government-
off...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/23/3681630/uk-government-official-job-
site-advertises-fake-007-position)

------
nnq
?: But your Majesty, I swear, we've outsourced the entire people disposal
department! Q: The job adds you're posting say something different...

------
sek
Job reference code 007

------
nivertech
Salary is £50-60K per year plus bonuses - not worth to risk your life for this
sum ;)

------
gordonguthrie
Smells like test data to me...

------
bravoyankee
Everyone deserves an upvote in this thread. Great post!

